# 9 show dogs dead (aussies)



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This news story is terribly sad, and a little strange as the reporters seem skeptical about what happened(?). I'm kind of confused by the tone of the media coverage. It seems like 9 Australian Shepherds died- the heat scares me.

I-Team: Nine show dogs killed | WWLP.com


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how tragic, those poor, poor dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Deaths of 9 dogs at Westfield kennel probed by state and local officials | masslive.com


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is totally messed up! Something just doesn't seem right. The owner's matter of fact attitude. The kennel itself, looks questionable. That air conditioner looks like it never worked to begin with, not to mention, no other fan to circulate air with the A/C unit being so old! Burying in the middle of the night....? I don't get it, unless it's to cover up something. Wouldn't you call your vet? IDK, something just isn't sitting well with this story.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wouder why they don't mention the tragedies on their websites? 

Bredeja Australian Shepherds
Coggin Creek Stables

Why wait so long to report it? It happened last Thursday?

I would not call it an air conditioned kennel. It was a room in her house that had a room air conditioner. The dogs where in individual crates. They looked filthy. Not a sign to me of much loved furbutts. The property looks pretty run down to me.
WGGB abc40/FOX 6: News, Weather, Sports: Springfield, MA - Home

Something is very off to me.

RIP Aussies


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, that is just tragic! RIP sweet babies!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anybody remember this happening in Ashland, MA? I remember when I was a teenager, so probably in the early 1980's there was a dog boarding facility whose air conditioner died or malfunctioned in the middle of the night. I think it was the same problem, the A/C emitted some type of poison. The number of dogs that died was unbelievable, I am thinking between 20 and 30. I always think of this when I board my dogs ( which I will be boarding them at the vets starting tomorrow ).

When I used to use Camp Bow Wow, the one I went to, had an alarm system, so if the A/C malfunctioned, it would contact the owner and I believe the police station.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So tragic*

THAT IS so TRAGIC!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That's so sad..rip sweet dogs..your are free of all pain. I am hoping this was a tragic accident.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That is just awful


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is so tragic, but I agree that something isn't right here. 

I live in air conditioning 24/7 every May to mid October or later. So do my dog(s). My AC never spits out freon when it malfunctions--never. I also have a window unit in my indoor pool area--and it doesn't do that either. 

You don't bury dogs in the middle of the night. You call the owners to inform them. Are show dogs typically insured by the owners? If so, the owners would want a police report in order to file a claim.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think this is very tragic.... but why the criticism of the owner? Because she wasn't sobbing on tv? Some people just hold together well, I'm one of them...particularly during very tragic circumstances. 

And why would they have been required to report anything and to whom should they have been reporting the deaths???? If god forbid something tragic happened to one of my dogs I wouldn't call the police or the vet....that would make no sense. What purpose would that serve? I would probably mention it to my vet the next time I was there, but that wouldn't be my first call! I would bury my dogs like she did (and probably also in the middle of the night....when else should she have done it?) and try to deal with the tragedy. Poor woman, she lost 9 of her dogs....my heart goes out to her.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Those poor dogs. My heart is just broken reading this. May they rest in peace.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> That is so tragic, but I agree that something isn't right here.
> 
> I live in air conditioning 24/7 every May to mid October or later. So do my dog(s). My AC never spits out freon when it malfunctions--never. I also have a window unit in my indoor pool area--and it doesn't do that either.
> 
> You don't bury dogs in the middle of the night. You call the owners to inform them. Are show dogs typically insured by the owners? If so, the owners would want a police report in order to file a claim.


I agree with Dallas Gold. Something stinks.
Did she have a back-hoe for 9 graves in the middle of the night?
That AC unit has to be very, very old to release freon. Why were the authorities called in on this? Police report for insurance purposes?
Both stories leave a lot of questions. Wouldn't the kennel owner want at least on autopsy to determine the deaths?
Those poor pups.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think this is very tragic.... but why the criticism of the owner? Because she wasn't sobbing on tv? Some people just hold together well, I'm one of them...particularly during very tragic circumstances.
> 
> And why would they have been required to report anything and to whom should they have been reporting the deaths???? If god forbid something tragic happened to one of my dogs I wouldn't call the police or the vet....that would make no sense. What purpose would that serve? I would probably mention it to my vet the next time I was there, but that wouldn't be my first call! I would bury my dogs like she did (and probably also in the middle of the night....when else should she have done it?) and try to deal with the tragedy. Poor woman, she lost 9 of her dogs....my heart goes out to her.


Those were her dogs? If so, I misunderstood. I thought they were owned by others and they were being kenneled between shows. If they were her property, then I agree with you that police wouldn't be needed, but I also think no one would call animal control to investigate animal cruelty charges.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I got the impression they were all her dogs. She breeds and shows aussies....having 9 plus dogs wouldn't be unheard of if that is accurate. If they weren't hers, then I agree with the criticism, but she referred to them as "my dogs."


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think this is very tragic.... but why the criticism of the owner? Because she wasn't sobbing on tv? Some people just hold together well, I'm one of them...particularly during very tragic circumstances.
> 
> And why would they have been required to report anything and to whom should they have been reporting the deaths???? If god forbid something tragic happened to one of my dogs I wouldn't call the police or the vet....that would make no sense. What purpose would that serve? I would probably mention it to my vet the next time I was there, but that wouldn't be my first call! I would bury my dogs like she did (and probably also in the middle of the night....when else should she have done it?) and try to deal with the tragedy. Poor woman, she lost 9 of her dogs....my heart goes out to her.


To me she played this very low key and wanting the least amount of attention possible. With social networking this could be the start of a movement for donations and a new AC unit. The higher the profile the higher the chance for scrutiny.
JMO though.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> To me she played this very low key and wanting the least amount of attention possible. With social networking this could be the start of a movement for donations and a new AC unit. The higher the profile the higher the chance for scrutiny.
> JMO though.


I don't understand, so not initially calling the police to report the accident/deaths of her own dogs, and not being super upset on TV made her come across as soliciting donations???? If she had the dogs insured (which is not unheard of for show dogs) and needed to file a report then she did what she needed to do... I still don't understand the criticism...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I don't understand, so not initially calling the police to report the accident/deaths of her own dogs, and not being super upset on TV made her come across as soliciting donations???? If she had the dogs insured (which is not unheard of for show dogs) and needed to file a report then she did what she needed to do... I still don't understand the criticism...


Not what I'm saying at all. 
She was low keyed to avoid any movements by the social networks.
Like I said..the higher the profile the more scrutiny.
I really hope I'm wrong. We'll see what the investigation brings.


----------

